# Best location for ceiling speakers



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm finally going to get around to installing the ceiling surround speakers (5.1) in the new house. On wall and free standing are out. The living room has a double tray ceiling with 1'x1' recesses that begin at 9' base ceiling height. I'm inclined to place the speakers at the 9' level outside the tray but my wife asked if it might be better to place them inside the first tray. 

Opinions?

These will be the speakers. http://www.definitivetech.com/products/uiw-63-a

This image below should help. The back wall and the supports for the front and center speakers have been hidden so the fronts and center seem to be floating.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd honestly put them at position A...


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks.

Here's another shot.

... And yes, the room is open all the way through the kitchen to the front of the house.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

GCG,

Since the UIW-63's do not appear to have tweeters you can aim, I would go with option B, modified as follows:
Using your additional overhead diagram as a reference, align the speakers side-to-side with the center to outside edge of the indicated side tables behind the rear couch. This is as opposed to the corner placement shown in the original post's diagram.

This will improve the tweeter coverage in your three primary seating positions (rear couch) and get the speakers out of the corner which can induce unwanted bumps in the bass response.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

XEagleDriver said:


> GCG,
> 
> Since the UIW-63's do not appear to have tweeters you can aim, I would go with option B, modified as follows:
> Using your additional overhead diagram as a reference, align the speakers side-to-side with the center to outside edge of the indicated side tables behind the rear couch. This is as opposed to the corner placement shown in the original post's diagram.
> ...


Just to clarify, which is closer "x" or "z"? Won't the vertical wall of the tray cause similar bass issues? It will be closer than with side wall in the "A" position.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

GCG,
"X" is the speaker postions, I so feebly tried to describe. :R
"Z" would be good spots if you expand to a 7.1 configuration in the future.

The small vertical wall in the tray will not have anywhere near the impact of the large side wall on reflecting bass frequencies. 

Explanation: This is due to the length of sound wave in comparison to the size of the wall/tray, here are some representitive frequencies and the corresponding wavelengths (ft):

125 Hz = 9.0 ft wavelength
250 Hz = 4.5 ft
500 Hz = 2.3 ft
Several of the above can reflect to a significant degree off the 8-9' tall side wall, but not so much off the much smaller tray wall. 
I over simplified this to illustrate the idea, hope this did not offend true audio engineers on the forum.

Hope that helps.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

After some re-assessing (the builders drawing was off) the locations you advised, XEagleDriver, places the left surround almost directly over my wifes listening position and we were concerned it would dominate the sound field for her. We've settled on the positions below.

She's giving me the two rear surrounds as an early Christmas present. The surrounds came in Sunday and the rears should be in toward the end of the week. My wife's cousin is an electrician and is going to help me with the wire runs and install. It'll be a week or two before I can get them installed, dependent on his schedule.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

GCG,
Looks like you have a good plan.

*One small adjustment for your consideration*--move the surrounds slightly forward towards the display screen to be approximately even with your ears/shoulders when seated on the rear couch. 

Typical recommendation is for surrounds to be ~90 degrees (i.e. in line with ears/shoulders) to no more than 110 degrees (20 degrees aft of ears/shoulders) from the primary listening postions.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

The speakers are being installed today along with a Powerbridge to hide the cables to the flat screen. 

@XEagleDriver - I went with your suggestion on the surr. placement. 

I'll post an update (probably tomorrow) with the first impressions.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Just in from my wife:

From top to bottom - Left Surround - Rear(both) - Right Surround.

I had already painted the flanges and grills with the same paint as was on the ceiling.

Now I have to try to focus on work till 4:30!:blink:


----------

